
That awkward moment when Google fails its own website testing tool - artsandsci
http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/06/02/awkward-moment-googles-new-website-testing-tool-ranks-google-poorly/?utm_source=designernews
======
ggggtez
At the end of the article: it was a launch day bug, and no longer happens.
Wow.

